# Workshop Build - Options to keep down the costs



## J_Ashley (9 Apr 2018)

From experience, what's the best way to go from a cost/quality perspective when building an workshop? Including electrics I was ideally hoping to get something done for around the 15-18k (circa 20 sq m), so just want to make sure I make the most of my budget.

It's going to have to be kept under 2.5m due to boundary regulations and wanting to avoid planning permission. I’ve been looking online and from those who offer the ‘do everything service´ Garden Retreats and Crane Garden Buildings seem to offer best quality options. However, they seem pretty expensive (20-25k for about 20 sq m).

I don’t have the skills (or time) todo the entire project from scratch, but could anybody recommend a way to maybe increase my input and drive down cost?

I want it fully insulated (roof, walls, floors). Could one option be to buy a more basic shed and then do all the internals myself (i.e. insulation and boarding)?


----------



## MikeG. (9 Apr 2018)

Don't buy a shed. The fundamental flaw of a shed is that the boards are hard up against the frame, which means they are both going to be subject to the weather, and so won't last 5 minutes.

The 2 basic fundamentals of any half decent workshop are that the timber frame is raised on a masonry plinth (at least 150mm high), and that there is an air gap behind the boards (or other surface finish). Achieve that (there are a myriad ways), and you'll have a dry building which will last a generation or more.

If you are looking to do what you can, but don't have great building skills, I'd suggest considering getting a builder to put down a base and brick plinth for you, and you build up from there. If you can't stretch to a concrete base, there are a number of ways of achieving the principles I set out above which are cheap and easy and within the capabilities of the DIYer. Buy a pre-built shed and you are just storing up trouble and wasting money.

For your budget, though, you can easily afford a builder to build a shed to my specification (see the link in my signature).


----------



## Dandan (10 Apr 2018)

Have you looked into getting quotes from a builder? For that budget I would imagine you could get something custom built entirely to your specification.
I built a 30sq m, 4 metre high timber workshop from the ground up for around £8-9k and I didn't skimp on cheap materials either.
I imagine I could build a 20sq m building myself for about 6k, so there's plenty of room for the builders profit margin!


----------



## defsdoor (10 Apr 2018)

Whereabouts in the Midlands are you J_Ashley ?


----------



## Lons (10 Apr 2018)

Dandan":2h82cvdq said:


> Have you looked into getting quotes from a builder? For that budget I would imagine you could get something custom built entirely to your specification.
> I built a 30sq m, 4 metre high timber workshop from the ground up for around £8-9k and I didn't skimp on cheap materials either.
> I imagine I could build a 20sq m building myself for about 6k, so there's plenty of room for the builders profit margin!


My thoughts exactly!

As an ex builder I would expect to be able to build that well within your budget. Even in brick it would be possible though that could entail planning approval as well as building regs / electrics sign off.
It's only the size of a decent single garage!

Bob


----------



## nabs (10 Apr 2018)

I built my shed using similar methods to Garden Retreat et al (using Structural Insulated Panels) - it was fun and a bit cheaper than buying one from a commercial company, but if I were attempting it again on a bigger scale and determined to do part of the work myself I would do as suggested by MikeG and get a professional in to do the base and then build the timber structure (cheaper than SIPs). 

Even the simple tasks that you might see as opportunities to save on money take a surprisingly long time when you are working on your own and learning as you go - don't underestimate the time commitment.

Mind you, if you are not really interested in doing the work for fun but just want to stay in your budget you got some good advice already - get a builder to do it!


----------



## Lons (10 Apr 2018)

The good thing about a builder putting in the slab and dwarf wall is that it will, or should be perfectly level which is unlikely if being inexperienced you could do as well yourself.


----------



## J_Ashley (12 Apr 2018)

Thanks for all the advice.

We're moving house shortly (hence the need/opportunity for a new workshop), and so once we're in I'll get a few builders round to get some quotes on various options.


----------

